# Trying to make similar drawer fronts. Can anyone point me in the right direction for what type of router bit I would need for this?



## AdamL (7 mo ago)

My wife and I are doing a kitchen remodel, and we got quotes for doing some modifications to our island (removing door cabinets, and putting in some drawers and trashcan pullout instead), but the quote was pretty high. I'm a pretty handy guy and like to try some new things so I decided to do the cabinet customization myself. I've done a light search online for a router bit that would replicate what I have existing on my drawer faces, but have begun to realize that I may need some help to identify what type I need. I am hoping some of you will be able to point me in the right direction. I don't need an exact match, similar would be nice though. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Adam.
Professional cabinet makers may well have dedicated shaper bits for their drawer and door edges.
Do the new drawers have to be the same profile?
You may need a number of profiles to make that end result.

I recall seeing a guide to the to the use of different profiles. I will see if I can find that.

You might need something like this.








MULTI-PROFILE CUTTER ROUTER BITS


With this single bit you can produce an almost unlimited array of beautiful large and small moldings quickly and easily. Create more than 40 different profiles simply by adjusting the height of the bit, the depth of the fence on the router table and flipping or rotating stock. Carbide tipped.




au-woodline.glopalstore.com


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Adam.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to Router Forums, @AdamL . Have you considered this bit sold by Infinity Cutting Tool?Multi-Radius Router Bit w/ 3-Pc. Bearing Kit or this bit sold by Eagle America. Framing Bead Bit


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a feeling that you may need several router bits for that edge and multiple passes over the router table. A beading bit would produce several beads like the face edges, but would require passing the work over the bit at an angle. The back rabbet could be cut on a table saw, if the tiny rounded inside corner isn't absolutely required. If this has to be an exact match, probably the only way is to have a specially made router bit or two to duplicate this. Custom router bits may be too expensive if just for one job. You might also look into the cutters by Carob Cutters for a way to do this, as their standard cutters offer many variations not available in router bits. Their specially made cutters might also be cheaper than having custom router bits made too.









Corob Cutters







corobcutters.com





Charley


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

@AdamL I’ve been thinking about your project. I’m absolutely uncertain what the total length is to which you want to apply the profile and I have no idea how you feel about hand tools. It seems to me you might consider a “beading tool“. This one uses spring steel,blades, and you can create a blade with you desirerd profile. https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/73766-cast-scratch-stock?item=15P1710


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There are many hundreds of bits with all kinds of profiles. Get a catalog from any of the suppliers, Freud, Whitehead, etc and you may find that very profile. I know I've seen a bit like that somewhere. Kind of like a double ogee bit. Here's a picture of different kinds of bits as a starting point.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe a double roman ogee would look similar.
double roman ogee router bit - Bing images


----------



## AdamL (7 mo ago)

Thank you guys so much for your input! Frankly my experience with a router and doing this type of work is very limited. I have zero experience working with hand tools for custom molding drawer faces. I have ordered the bit pictured below hoping it will get me close to the detail on the front edge (there really weren't many options at all for this type of bit that I could find). At this point I am thinking about just not including the back detail. I will keep you all updated and show the end result.


----------



## rlgeisick (Dec 2, 2021)

The back detail is your fingerpull. It could be formed with a cover bit like this. It would take several passes, raising the bit slightly between passes. Best of luck on this venture.


----------



## markbdusted (Dec 26, 2013)

rlgeisick said:


> The back detail is your fingerpull. It could be formed with a cover bit like this. It would take several passes, raising the bit slightly between passes. Best of luck on this venture.
> View attachment 401959


To use that for the back edge would best be done on a router table. Steady hands and an edge guide is another option.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

First off, I wouldn't attempt a project like yours without a router table simply because too much can go wrong free handing. Your front profile can be done with a wavy bit similar to a Yonico 13125q. The back profile can be done with a partial finger pull bit, which you should be able to closely match on Ebay. Be sure to plan out your profile sequencing, fence positioning / guide bearing ride surface, bit depth, and feed progress steps on a scrap piece first.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

@AdamL I had given no attention to the profile on the back of the cabinet. That profile, or something very close to it, could be easily made with a 1/2 inch dish cutter with 1/8 inch radius. One example, in the “official brand of Roue*terGorums” 😁: Freud 19-104 1/2'' Diameter Dish Carving Router Bit (1/4'' Sh. 
Of course you will need a safe router table with a good fence.*


----------



## AdamL (7 mo ago)

We are installing handle pulls on all of our cabinetry anyway, so I will just be leaving off the finger pull bit.


----------

